# Schaltung nachrüsten bei kleinen Bikes (16/18 Zoll)



## Flo1 (9. Juli 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,
mein Sohn hat gestern sein 18" Cube bekommen und seine erste Frage war:
Wo ist die Schaltung?  

Ich bin ein Freund davon immer die richtige Größe für die kleinen Racer zu haben, daher kam bei seiner Größe (107cm) noch kein 20" in Frage.

Da ich auch immer mal gern bastel, hab ich mir überlegt an das Rad kann man bestimmt auch ne Schaltung bauen....
Klar, Automatix geht, aber geht auch ne Nabenschaltung oder vielleicht sogar eine "normales" kurzes Schaltwerk??

Hat da jemand Tipps für mich? Es geht um ein Cube 180 SL!

Danke!


----------



## roaddancer (9. Juli 2020)

Eine Kettenschaltung wirst du aufgrund der Breite des Hinterbaus nicht verbauen können, da du keinen Platz für eine Nabe mit Kassette hast. Eine Nabenschaltung wäre die Alternative. Die sind allerdings ziemlich schwer. Und du bräuchtest extrem kurze Speichen, da der Nabenflanschdurchmesser deutlich größer ist. Ob es die zu kaufen gibt, weiß ich nicht. Speichen kürzen und Gewinde selbst aufrollen wäre die Alternative.

Edit: Anhand folgender Tabelle und deiner gemessenen Hinterbaubreite, kannst du ja überlegen, was für eine Nabe du in den Rahmen bekommst. https://wikipedalia.com/index.php?title=Nabenbreiten_(Tabelle)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (9. Juli 2020)

Ist jetzt zu spät, aber es gibt so einige 20' Räder die man mit der Größe locker fahren könnte


----------



## Flo1 (9. Juli 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ist jetzt zu spät, aber es gibt so einige 20' Räder die man mit der Größe locker fahren könnte



Hi...mhm, das seh ich anders.
Der kleine Kerl fährt/rollt schonmal sehr gerne auf Pumptracks oder kleinen Strecken im heimischen Wald und da wäre er mit den 20 Zöllern definitiv fehl am Platz!
Ich habe viele 20er probiert und bin auch recht angetan z.B. vom KuBike 20s aber um ordentlich auf so einem Rad zu sitzen ohne EasyRider Lenkgefühle zu haben fehlen da schon noch ein paar Zentimeter.
Ich muss auch sagen das wundert mich hier im Forum des öfteren, wenn ich die Knirpse auf den Riesenrädern sehe...aber das ist nur meine persöhnliche Ansichtssache.

Das schöne bei den Kinderrädern ist - man bekommt sie immer schnell wieder verkauft!
Daher bin ich der Meinung ich kauf lieber öfter mal ein passendes als dem Knirps den Spaß mit (auch nur etwas) zu großen Rädern zu nehmen!


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juli 2020)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Hi...mhm, das seh ich anders.
> Der kleine Kerl fährt/rollt schonmal sehr gerne auf Pumptracks oder kleinen Strecken im heimischen Wald und da wäre er mit den 20 Zöllern definitiv fehl am Platz!
> Ich habe viele 20er probiert und bin auch recht angetan z.B. vom KuBike 20s aber um ordentlich auf so einem Rad zu sitzen ohne EasyRider Lenkgefühle zu haben fehlen da schon noch ein paar Zentimeter.
> Ich muss auch sagen das wundert mich hier im Forum des öfteren, wenn ich die Knirpse auf den Riesenrädern sehe...aber das ist nur meine persöhnliche Ansichtssache.
> ...


Schaut das so unpassend aus? Ich finde nicht, er hat Spass und fährt damit allesegal ob pumptrack oder steil... nächste Woche geht's ins Sauerland...


----------



## Flo1 (9. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schaut das so unpassend aus? Ich finde nicht, er hat Spass und fährt damit allesegal ob pumptrack oder steil... nächste Woche geht's ins Sauerland...
> Anhang anzeigen 1079567Anhang anzeigen 1079568



Nope, auf den Bilder sicher nicht!
Ist doch gut wenn es bei euch passt - bei uns war es mit den 20 Zöllern noch nix...
und auf dem 14 Zöller hat er sich halt totgetrampelt und die Sattelstütze war auch u.a. auf MAX

Ein Supurb konnte ich nicht testen und hab auch keins gefunden was zum Kauf angeboten wurde.

1,07m sind ja auch bei jedem Kinder ander verteilt

Aber ist ja auch nicht schlimm...ich dachte ich frag halt mal nach einer Idee zum schalten, alternativ wird halt mehr gezogen bergauf


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juli 2020)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Nope, auf den Bilder sicher nicht!
> Ist doch gut wenn es bei euch passt - bei uns war es mit den 20 Zöllern noch nix...
> und auf dem 14 Zöller hat er sich halt totgetrampelt und die Sattelstütze war auch u.a. auf MAX
> 
> ...



Schalten bringt extrem viel! Vor allem was die Tourlänge Dauer und hm angeht!
Eventuell stell dir einfach das 20" hin, er wird dir schon zu verstehen gegeben welches er lieber fahren mag! 

Darauf fahren die Kids dann auch sicherer!

Meine große fährt mit ihren mittlerweile 140cm seit etwa 137cm  ein xs 27,5  fully, fühlt sich darauf Sau wohl und fährt jetzt Dinge über die sie vorher nicht Mal nachgedacht hätte!


----------



## Flo1 (9. Juli 2020)

Das ist der Plan, wir bekommen hoffentlich im September das Cube 200 Disc.
Ja, ich weiß...Cube wieder und auch nicht 100% durchdacht.
ABER:
Das wird ein Bastelobjekt mit dem Knirps zusammen, wir wollen (okay ich) das rad einmal auf links drehen und anpassen so wie es vom Gewicht und co zu dem Knirps passt.

PS: Da spielt der Preis natürlich auch ne Rolle weil ist ja wie immer ein gebrauchtes Rad.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juli 2020)

Ich hab halt den Vorteil daß die nächste Größe für den Knirps durch die Schwester eh schon im Haus ist. Ich denke spätestens im Frühjahr wird er für Teer Touren das 24" testen wollen...


----------



## Flo1 (9. Juli 2020)

Bei uns ist es andersrum...
Seine Schwester ist nu gerade 1 Jahr alt


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juli 2020)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es andersrum...
> Seine Schwester ist nu gerade 1 Jahr alt


Dann kauft wertig, das lohnt sich dann doppelt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raininho13 (9. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht gibts eine Torpedo in der passenden breite. Nabenschaltung wäre gewichtstechnisch schonmal eine gute Vorbereitung auf das cube


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Juli 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts eine Torpedo in der passenden breite. Nabenschaltung wäre gewichtstechnisch schonmal eine gute Vorbereitung auf das cube


Hängt euch nicht so am Gewicht auf! 

Vernünftige Bandbreite ordentlich hoch gestellter Sattel und gute bremsen sind viel wichtiger! Wenn ich meine Kids die jetzt beide keine Leichtbauräder ,aber halt wertige Räder fahren mit Altersgenossen vergleiche fahren beide vermutlich größten teils das doppelte Pensum ihrer Altersgenossen... sowohl km als auch hm technisch.


----------



## Raininho13 (9. Juli 2020)

Ich häng mich auf, wo ich will. Mit ihren Fixie-MTBs lernen meine Balgen das Treten bergauf und rasen bergab nicht so.

No gears, no brakes, no problems

Und ich komm mit meinem E-Bike auch hinterher ?


----------



## Flo1 (9. Juli 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibts eine Torpedo in der passenden breite. Nabenschaltung wäre gewichtstechnisch schonmal eine gute Vorbereitung auf das cube


Naja...das mit dem Gewicht seh ich sehr ähnlich, daher wurde es ja auch das Cube 180 ;-)
Laut meiner Fischwaage 7,2 kg - mit Reflektoren und dicken Schwalbe Black Jack und wahrscheinlich auch schweren Schläuchen...
Okay okay, die Schaltung fehlt aber das Standart KuBike in 20s hat auch min 7,5 kg.

Beim Cube 200 Disc siehts etwas anders aus - aber es wird auch immer vergessen
DISC Bremsen


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Ich häng mich auf, wo ich will. Mit ihren Fixie-MTBs lernen meine Balgen das Treten bergauf und rasen bergab nicht so.
> 
> No gears, no brakes, no problems
> 
> Und ich komm mit meinem E-Bike auch hinterher ?


Tja  für meine Kids müsstest du es schon illegal tunen...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Beim Cube 200 Disc siehts etwas anders aus - aber es wird auch immer vergessen
> DISC Bremsen


Und ich würde meinen Kids nix anderes mehr kaufen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raininho13 (10. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Tja  für meine Kids müsstest du es schon illegal tunen...



Was meinst du mit illegal?


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit illegal?


Ein normales E-Bike auf über 25km/h tunen... Oder du hast halt ein s-pedelec, aber das ist rechtlich ja eh schon kein Fahrrad mehr...


----------



## Raininho13 (10. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ein normales E-Bike auf über 25km/h tunen... Oder du hast halt ein s-pedelec, aber das ist rechtlich ja eh schon kein Fahrrad mehr...








						eROCKIT – Der Human Hybrid
					






					www.erockit.de


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> eROCKIT – Der Human Hybrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also Motorrad... Das zählt eh nicht ...


----------



## Raininho13 (10. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Also Motorrad... Das zählt eh nicht ...



Ich muss treten, damit es fährt, sogar noch mehr als damals den Kickstarter. Selbst das ließ früher als Sport durchgehen


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Raininho13 schrieb:


> Ich muss treten, damit es fährt, sogar noch mehr als damals den Kickstarter. Selbst das ließ früher als Sport durchgehen


Hat's nen Motor? Also Mofa... Aber lassen wir das bringt eh nix wenn du glaubst dich mit unfairen Mitteln mit Kindern messen zu müssen...


----------



## Flo1 (13. Juli 2020)

Wir schweifen ab ;-)

Also: 
Eigentlich gibts keine gescheite Lösung, oder?
am ehsten noch die Automatix?


----------



## delphi1507 (13. Juli 2020)

Flo1 schrieb:


> Wir schweifen ab ;-)
> 
> Also:
> Eigentlich gibts keine gescheite Lösung, oder?
> am ehsten noch die Automatix?


Ja so schaut es wohl aus. Automatix bedeutet halt auch fast +1kg hat unseren aber sehr geholfen, statt gestört.


----------



## roaddancer (14. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja so schaut es wohl aus. Automatix bedeutet halt auch fast +1kg hat unseren aber sehr geholfen, statt gestört.



Ich denke es kommt immer auch auf das Streckenprofil an. Wir leben im Flachland und bei einer 20 km-Tour machen wir vielleicht 50 hm und dann sind das nur Brücken. Da braucht es lange Zeit keine Schaltung. Die leichten Anstiege treten die Kleinen locker weg. Bei uns war eher das Problem, dass die Übersetzung der Kinderbikes bis ca. 16km/h auf gerader Strecke reicht, danach ist es nur noch wildestes Gestrampel. Jetzt mit Kettenschaltung ist es halt entspannter, da weniger gestrampelt werden muss.

Für deutlich abwechslungsreichere Streckenprofile bietet sich sicher eine Schaltung an. Aber ob lange Anstiege den Spaß bringen bezweifel ich. Und bergab lässt sich rollen 

Und daher bin ich eher beim Gewichtsvorteil, weil der in dem Alter noch mehr bringt, da die Kids ihr Bike einfach besser handeln können.


----------



## Raininho13 (14. Juli 2020)

Vielleicht doch Sachs Torpedo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (14. Juli 2020)

roaddancer schrieb:


> Ich denke es kommt immer auch auf das Streckenprofil an. Wir leben im Flachland und bei einer 20 km-Tour machen wir vielleicht 50 hm und dann sind das nur Brücken. Da braucht es lange Zeit keine Schaltung. Die leichten Anstiege treten die Kleinen locker weg. Bei uns war eher das Problem, dass die Übersetzung der Kinderbikes bis ca. 16km/h auf gerader Strecke reicht, danach ist es nur noch wildestes Gestrampel. Jetzt mit Kettenschaltung ist es halt entspannter, da weniger gestrampelt werden muss.
> 
> Für deutlich abwechslungsreichere Streckenprofile bietet sich sicher eine Schaltung an. Aber ob lange Anstiege den Spaß bringen bezweifel ich. Und bergab lässt sich rollen
> 
> Und daher bin ich eher beim Gewichtsvorteil, weil der in dem Alter noch mehr bringt, da die Kids ihr Bike einfach besser handeln können.


Tja gerade das fahren in der Ebene war das Problem...  Da reichte die Originalübersetzung nicht aus... Der Nebeneffekt der höheren Endgeschwindigkeit bei der automatix ist das die erste Übersetzung etwas leichter als das Original ist... Und damit längeren Hügeln zwischen 3-6% den schrecken nimmt... Aber in der Ebene ermöglicht den größeren Kids zu folgen


----------



## PetrRO (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin hier neu im Forum und ich bin auf der suche nach eine Lösung für meinen Sohn.
Er wird im April 4 Jahre alt, ist 105 cm Groß, Schrittlänge 45 cm.

Letztes Jahr zum 3 Geburtstag hat Woom 2 bekommen und er ist jetzt sehr fleißg unterwegs.
Wir wohren in Oberbayern und auf geraden Strecken sind wir 10-15 km Strecken gemacht. 
Er tut sich sehr schwer beim bergischen Strecken  und ich habe überelegt jetzt einen Fahrrad zu kaufen mit Schaltung- die gibts es erst ab 20" - und momentan es ist fast unmöglich eine Probefahrt zu machen (Laden zu/Händler sehr weit/Fahrräder ausverkauft)
Hat schon jemand versuccht in Woom3/Puky LS-PRO 16/18 eine Nabenschaltung zu einbauen?








						PUKY LS-PRO 18 - Das leichte Fahrrad für coole Kids!
					

PUKY LS-PRO 18 - Jetzt entdecken! Die neue LS-PRO Serie mit leichtem Rahmen. Kindgerecht und sicher ab 5+.  ►Jetzt ansehen und bestellen!




					www.puky.de
				





Ich werde mich freuen auf eure Antworten


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Februar 2021)

PetrRO schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin hier neu im Forum und ich bin auf der suche nach eine Lösung für meinen Sohn.
> Er wird im April 4 Jahre alt, ist 105 cm Groß, Schrittlänge 45 cm.
> ...


Meine Kids sind mit 103/105 auf das suburb BO20 gewechselt. Im die Richtung zu schauen macht wohl oder übel mehr Sinn als in das 16" noch was rein zu basteln


----------



## Raininho13 (23. Februar 2021)

Sachs Torpedo geht immer


----------



## Ivenl (23. Februar 2021)

Pyro 20s passt auch schon locker. Definitiv besser als 16/18'


----------



## PetrRO (23. Februar 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine Kids sind mit 103/105 auf das suburb BO20 gewechselt. Im die Richtung zu schauen macht wohl oder übel mehr Sinn als in das 16" noch was rein zu basteln


Leider der Supurb, gibt es nicht mehr auf dem Markt.


Ivenl schrieb:


> Pyro 20s passt auch schon locker. Definitiv besser als 16/18'


Der ist ab 47 cm Innenbeinlänge.. Und ist ausverkauft.
Im Grunde fst alle Räder  sind weg was macht die ganze Geschichte noch komplitzierter 

Ich würde schon gern den Kleinen auf dem Fahrrad setzen - ich befürchte bisschen, dass es wird zu viel für ihn. Vielleicht ich habe zu viel Angst..


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Februar 2021)

PetrRO schrieb:


> Leider der Supurb, gibt es nicht mehr auf dem Markt.
> 
> Der ist ab 47 cm Innenbeinlänge.. Und ist ausverkauft.
> Im Grunde fst alle Räder  sind weg was macht die ganze Geschichte noch komplitzierter
> ...


Ja suburb ist nicht mehr neu zu bekommen... Die Innenbeinlänge sind grundsätzlich so angegeben das der ganze Fuß auf dem Boden stehen kann. Wenn die Kids gut fahren können ist das aber kein Problem. Die sollten dann eh vor den Sattel absteigen damit der Sattel ergonomisch eingestellt werden kann. Von meinem kurzen hab ich kein gutes Bild von der seite... Sattel steht bei ihm aber genau so... 
Trau deinem Kind mehr zu! Du wirst dich wundern...


----------



## PetrRO (28. Februar 2021)

Ich habe gesucht und gesucht und....
Ich habe in der Nähe einen Kania 20 auf Kleinanzeigen gefunden und ich wollte eigentlich sehen wie er an einem 20 Zoll Fahrrad aussieht(Beinfreiheit, Position, Füße am Boden etc.). Wir sind dort gefahren, er ist eingestiegen und einfach gefahren  
Ich habe nicht lange überlegt und der Fahrrad gekauft.
So ist eigentlich mein Problem gelöst .


----------



## Inbusschluessel (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo,
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und bin beim Suchen nach einem passenden Thread für meine aktuellen Probleme über diese Diskussion gestolpert. Die Problematik mit Schaltungen bei kleinen Kinderbikes habe ich schon durch. Ich habe zwei Fahrradverrückte Jungs (2 und 4 Jahre alt) und wohne in recht bergigem Gelände. Mein Ältester ist, nach einem Jahr Laufrad, an seinem 3ten Geburtstag mit nem Standard 12 Zoll Pucky gestartet. Schnell wurde klar, dass er auf Fahrradfahren abfährt und hat, neben dem täglichen ums Haus belgen, mit mir gleich im ersten Jahr Touren bis 15km auf den Trassen in der Umgebung gemacht. Steigungen waren dabei aber immer ein Problem. Es hat dann bis zu seinem 4ten Geburtstag gedauert, bis er groß genug für ein neues 16Zoll war. Entschieden habe ich mich für ein Naloo Chamäleon 16zoll. Ich habe mich dann entschieden, selber eine Gangschaltung nachzurüsten. Es wurde eine Sturmey Archer SRF3, die mit flacher geschliffenen Kontermuttern auf die schmale 115mm Einbaubreite gebracht wurde. 32 Loch 16 zoll Felge bestellt, mit dem Speichenrechner die Länge der Speichen bei gerader Einspeichung berechnet und online bestellt. Hat super funktioniert. Steigungen gingen jetzt natürlich besser, auch dank des tollen neuen Alubike. Da mir dann auffiel, dass mein Sohn am liebsten nur im untersetzten Gang fuhr habe ich dann nach und nach das hintere Ritzel von 16 bis auf aktuell 24 Zähne erhöht. Jetzt fährt er auch die höheren Gänge und er kämpft sich grinsend im ersten Gang die steilsten Berge bei uns rauf. Er liebt sein Fahrrad, fährt im Monat mittlerweile deutlich über 100km und hat mit mir letztes Wochenende eine 55km Tour absolviert. 8 Stunden haben wir gebraucht, waren aber beide Stolz wie Bolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

